# Left a funny/cute answering machine message for a girl I sort of like



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay well I'm shaking SUPER a lot right now! I just left Sarah a funny/cute answering machine message and it took ALL my courage to do so! I was planning on calling her to talk for a little bit, but she didn't answer and I got her machine but immediately hung up. Then right after that, I got an idea for a voice message I could leave, and I started sort of "rehearsing" it. Well, I was suuuuuuuuuuuuuper nervous and anxious about calling her and leaving this message, but I called her anyway. When it got to the part of her voice greeting, I was THIS close to bailing because I suddenly got so anxious and lost my confidence. BUT not completely! I said NO! Don't hang up! Be confident! And so I was nervous as hell, and shaking the whole entire time, but I DID IT! And it actually went off very well, without a hitch. There's only one minor thing, it unintentionally took on an overly angry tone at the end! It was pretend of course, and I'm pretty sure she'll get that, but it just feels like I overdid it a little! HA! Well hopefully she will not be perturbed by that overly caustic tone, and will be very amused and delighted with the message she gets. But seriously that has got to be the angriest "GOODNIGHT!!!!" that I have ever given anyone! Haha!

Well, here's to hoping she likes it. And I can give myself a pat on the back for overcoming this hurdle of fear and anxiety! Wooooh! Go me!

So here's the first part of the message I left. It was in sort of a British or Australian accent (somewhere in between it sounded like) and yeah it's pretty lame but I thought she'd get a kick out of it.

"Ello, ello! It's your right pal Steve 'ere! Just calling to wish you a happy goodnight and all that! Pleasant dreamings to you and such! ...Well, that's all I was really calling to say! So cheerio to you, my lit-ull Saree!"

See now, Sarah likes leaving her friends cute little messages on their answering machines and has "bragged" to me about how good she is at it. So after I said the "cute" part, I sort of kidded about how I thought she couldn't top that and challenged her to leave me a cuter one. I was really nervous though by this point in the message (i also didn't rehearse this part so I was just making it up as I went, while my hands shook out of control) and my challenge sort of took over a (jokingly) hostile tone. I don't know, thinking back on it now, I'm worried she'll be really turned off by that last part and think it was a stupid message, she'll just be deterred from talking to me... Gahh, I'm worried now...

Well, either way... This was a major step out of my comfort zone and so I am happy with myself for not heeding to my anxieties and for going through with this when I was sooooooooooo friggin' nervous! This is a definite step in the right direction, and that's the most important thing here! :boogie


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha, that is awesome, and very much a triumph. i refuse to even leave normal messages. i'm sure she'll find it very cute/funny as well if she likes that sort of thing.


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you! 

Voice messages are not my thing either. I think maybe a year ago I left my mom a voice message? And until now, there had not been one since then, haha. Of course, I haven't really had anyone to call. Texting is my usual refuge.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

aww i'm sure she will love it!! =]


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, that's cute. I can't leave messages at all.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Heh, awesome. I don't leave messages ever unless it's a work related thing and i can't get in touch with them any other way, which is really pretty rare.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hehe, good for you! I hope she'll like it. A few days ago I finally gathered the courage and left somebody just a regular answering machine message... I know how hard that is!


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! 

Soooooo, how did she respond?


----------



## This is mee (Oct 1, 2009)

Great job man, anytime I see posts of people saying "I was talking myself out of it but decided to do it" I can really put myself in their shoes. 
No matter how corny it sounds to you, she will interpret it the best way you think she would...not the worst.

I'd give myself a pat on the back too, keep it up brother!


----------

